# Wolf proof doors... Not sure this belongs here



## Jegwyo (Jul 25, 2014)

After last nights wolf attack on our barn killing three sheep one goat and numerous chickens. My son and I rebuilt our barn doors. Solid wood steel and concrete doors. Is anyone else having this problem?


If pictures are needed or wanted I will post but I'm not sure if this is wide spread issue 


These livestock were locked into our barn in which 
( as far as I can tell) two wolves maybe three, herd to tell with all our own dog tracks, got into out steel barn with steel doors. Wrecked some mayhem into our lives....



Gotta love people who love wolves


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Jegwyo said:


> After last nights wolf attack on our barn killing three sheep one goat and numerous chickens. My son and I rebuilt our barn doors. Solid wood steel and concrete doors. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> These livestock were locked into our barn in which
> ( as far as I can tell) two wolves maybe three, herd to tell with all our own dog tracks, got into out steel barn with steel doors. Wrecked some mayhem into our lives....
> ...


I Love wolves, and also farm 

They have not caused us significant problems, unlike bears:gaah: (and a lot of other wildlife). Elk have probably caused us the biggest economic losses (grain and hay bales), dogs are not far behind.

It is very surprising to me that they would come into your yard, let alone barn A bear, sure but not with dogs or you would certainly hear about it.

Do you have guardian/watch/guard dogs or are they pets, if you don't mind me asking?

Are you considering predator fencing (electric)? It can be extremely effective if done correctly.

Sorry for your difficulties


----------

